# Easiest fastest growing marcgravia species?



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I want to try growing some marcgravia, I don't really care what kind but I'm interested to know what marcgravia grows the fastest? If you know of any fast growing marcgravia species I would be grateful for the information.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Rectiflora is usually the fastest growing Marcgravia people have


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Rectiflora is usually the fastest growing Marcgravia people have


Is margravia a strictly westerns hemisphere group of plants? Any Asian species?


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Oooh, cool flowers!


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Marcgravia is only found in the new world. Rectiflora is the fastest growing species I have worked with-but it can go crazy. It grows far too fast for me. I recommend M. umbellata as a beginner species.
They will never bloom in vivaria. They need very mature acrophyllic growth to do so.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Eurydactylodes said:


> ...
> They will never bloom in vivaria. They need very mature *acrophyllic *growth to do so.


Google doesn't seem to know this word. Typo? Still a cool flower. It also appears that the plant grows echo location leaves so bats, which some species rely on for fertilization, can find it easier. Double cool!


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

I may have contrived an adjective out of a noun. Acrophylls are the mature growth on climbing plants (The antonym of Bathyphyll). In captivity, most Marcgravia species will only grow bathyphylls.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't keep rectiflora, but I have a few Marcgravias, and of them, umbellata has been the easiest, fastest growing, and best performing/least damaged after a good bleaching in my experience so far.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Eurydactylodes said:


> I may have contrived an adjective out of a noun. Acrophylls are the mature growth on climbing plants (The antonym of Bathyphyll). In captivity, most Marcgravia species will only grow bathyphylls.


Thanks for the explanation. So there is something about captive growth conditions that does not encourage the mature growth.

Amusingly the only word google came up with to keep me from being disappointed by a lack of search results was _acrophallic._


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Tank conditions matter of course. I have never had much luck with rectiflora -- it just sort of sits around being almost static. White Fringe, sintensii, aff. sintensii, 'Burgundy/Bronze" ... they all grow fairly quickly for me (as far as Marcgravia goes).


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Ok I guess I will try rectifora, also check out Merlin Tuttle's book "The secret lives of BATS" it's great, has chapters on bat pollinated margravia and on frog eating bats and the adaptations both the frogs and bats have developed to combat each other. Seriously go the library and check it out, it's amazing.


----------

